# Mini & Bolt / Skip Mode



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I've had a TiVo Roamio & Mini for nearly 2 years. Yesterday, I setup my new TiVo Bolt. On all three devices, I forced several connections to the TiVo servers and I rebooted them all several times. My TiVo Mini eventually upgraded from version 20.5.2a-01-6-A92 to version 20.5.4.RC6-01-6-A92.

On the Mini, if I set the "*TiVo Box Connection*" to the Bolt, the shows display the SKIP icon and the SkipMode feature works just like it does on the Bolt itself.

But, when I set the Mini's "*TiVo Box Connection*" to the Roamio, I can't get SkipMode to work on shows from the TiVo Bolt. I go into "My Shows", scroll to the bottom of the list, select the TiVo Bolt, and then start playing one of the shows with the SKIP icon. But I don't get the message regarding SkipMode and the D button (and Channel Up and Down) doesn't do anything.

So, it appears that if you want to use SkipMode on your TiVo Mini, you must set your "TiVo Box Connection" to the TiVo Bolt itself. :-(

I hope they come out with another update for the TiVo Mini which fixes this.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

SrLANGuy said:


> I've had a TiVo Roamio & Mini for nearly 2 years. Yesterday, I setup my new TiVo Bolt. On all three devices, I forced several connections to the TiVo servers and I rebooted them all several times. My TiVo Mini eventually upgraded from version 20.5.2a-01-6-A92 to version 20.5.4.RC6-01-6-A92. On the Mini, if I set the "TiVo Box Connection" to the Bolt, the shows display the SKIP icon and the SkipMode feature works just like it does on the Bolt itself. But, when I set the Mini's "TiVo Box Connection" to the Roamio, I can't get SkipMode to work on shows from the TiVo Bolt. I go into "My Shows", scroll to the bottom of the list, select the TiVo Bolt, and then start playing one of the shows with the SKIP icon. But I don't get the message regarding SkipMode and the D button (and Channel Up and Down) doesn't do anything. So, it appears that if you want to use SkipMode on your TiVo Mini, you must set your "TiVo Box Connection" to the TiVo Bolt itself. :-( I hope they come out with another update for the TiVo Mini which fixes this.


That's because when you select the Roamio as the host and then browse over to the Bolt's recordings you're still going through the Roamio to the Bolt, not directly to the Bolt like when that device is the host.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> That's because when you select the Roamio as the host and then browse over to the Bolt's recordings you're still going through the Roamio to the Bolt, not directly to the Bolt like when that device is the host.


Once I scroll to the bottom of the "My Shows" list and select the TiVo Bolt, you would think that the shows would stream directly from the Bolt to the Mini (not Bolt --> Roamio --> Mini). If the Mini displays the SKIP icon, you would assume that the SkipMode feature is going to work. Sadly, that's not the case.

*NOTE:* I need to leave the Roamio set as the main host so when I go to live TV, my Mini uses one of the SIX tuners on the Roamio (not one of the FOUR tuners on the Bolt).


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

*So just to recap:* If you currently have a TiVo Mini with the "DVR Connection" set to a TiVo Roamio, you can still watch the shows from a TiVo Bolt (which do show the SKIP indicator), but you can't actually use the SkipMode function. But if you change the TiVo Mini's "DVR Connection" to your TiVo Bolt, you *CAN* use the SkipMode function.

Can someone from TiVo tell me if this will change? I want to leave the "DVR Connection" set to my Roamio because it has more tuners available.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

SrLANGuy said:


> *So just to recap:* If you currently have a TiVo Mini with the "DVR Connection" set to a TiVo Roamio, you can still watch the shows from a TiVo Bolt (which do show the SKIP indicator), but you can't actually use the SkipMode function. But if you change the TiVo Mini's "DVR Connection" to your TiVo Bolt, you *CAN* use the SkipMode function.
> 
> Can someone from TiVo tell me if this will change? I want to leave the "DVR Connection" set to my Roamio because it has more tuners available.


Yes that's what I'm seeing as well. I too would like to see that added. I'd also like to see the ability to stream shows from the Bolt to the Roamio and retain SkipMode.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

SrLANGuy said:


> *So just to recap:* If you currently have a TiVo Mini with the "DVR Connection" set to a TiVo Roamio, you can still watch the shows from a TiVo Bolt (which do show the SKIP indicator), but you can't actually use the SkipMode function. But if you change the TiVo Mini's "DVR Connection" to your TiVo Bolt, you *CAN* use the SkipMode function.
> 
> Can someone from TiVo tell me if this will change? I want to leave the "DVR Connection" set to my Roamio because it has more tuners available.


It takes less than 15 seconds to change host DVR's so its not a huge inconvenience, but I suppose it would be nice to not have to do it at all.


----------



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

SrLANGuy said:


> I've had a TiVo Roamio & Mini for nearly 2 years. Yesterday, I setup my new TiVo Bolt. On all three devices, I forced several connections to the TiVo servers and I rebooted them all several times. My TiVo Mini eventually upgraded from version 20.5.2a-01-6-A92 to version 20.5.4.RC6-01-6-A92.
> 
> On the Mini, if I set the "*TiVo Box Connection*" to the Bolt, the shows display the SKIP icon and the SkipMode feature works just like it does on the Bolt itself.
> 
> ...


My mini has the 20.5.4rc6-01-6-a93, is connected to my bolt and does not have the skip function.

Anyone have any ideas on how to enable?


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

Sf_theater said:


> My mini has the 20.5.4rc6-01-6-a93, is connected to my bolt and does not have the skip function.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to enable?


I was having same issue, Tivo support said there was an issue with the software I had and enabled my mini to download the new updated software. Skip now works.
Link to Twitter conversation


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

Sf_theater said:


> My mini has the 20.5.4rc6-01-6-a93, is connected to my bolt and does not have the skip function.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to enable?


I had to force numerous connections to the TiVo Service and perform several restarts on both my Bolt and my Mini before I got the SKIP icons to appear on my Mini. But then I still couldn't get SkipMode to work. Finally I found that if I changed the "TiVo DVR Connection" setting on my Mini from my Roamio to my Bolt, SkipMode worked. Unfortunately, I don't want to leave it that way because when I watch LIVE TV on my Mini, it would use one of the FOUR TUNERS on my Bolt instead of one of the SIX TUNERS on my Roamio. Changing the setting is pretty easy:

Settings & Message > Settings > Remote & Devices > TiVo DVR Connection > _*Roamio*_ or _*Bolt*_​
But it's not so easy to change when connected to the Mini using a Slingbox (which I use often for live sports).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sure it's just as easy to change. It just takes longer because of the lag.


----------



## roseodonnell (Jun 23, 2008)

Didn't know where else to say this, but I LOVE Skip Mode and wanted to thank Tivo for implementing it! It is SO cool! More of it, please!!!


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I love Skipmode too. Glad I dumped Dish just before AutoHop got further neutered by Fox.


----------

